# Fish compatible with an aggressive tiger barb school?



## Cheeseybacon (Feb 13, 2005)

Right now my 30-gallon is populated with 3 ottos, 3 corydoras, and 8 tiger barbs. The tiger barbs don't bother the ottos or the corydoras, but just about everything else that I try gets viciously picked on. I swear, these little boogers are like an aquatic wolf pack, individually they are nothing, but in a group tiger barbs have brass balls! I tried adding a blue german ram but it was immediatley picked on and had to be moved to my 10-gallon. :icon_frow 

What are some larger (but not too large for a 30-gallon) fish that would be able to stand up to a pack of tiger barbs? I hate to get rid of the tiger barbs since their contrasting coloration is amazing against a lush green background. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

More Tiger Barbs?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I have read that if you add more tiger barbs, the fighting stays within the school. You might want to look around and see if you can find other testiments to this.

Good luck!! I have always thought tiger barbs are pretty cool too!!!

jB


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

I have found having tiger barbs in anything smaller than 75gals you will run into problems because other fish just can not get away from the speed of the tiger barbs. But here might be a few idea's since the german rams really are not a fast fish. 
Lemon Tetras
Black Phantom Tetra 
Bloodfin Tetra 
Buenos Aires Tetra 
Red Eye Tetra 
Serpae Tetra 

The Red Eye Tetra stay near the top of aquarium and price is not to bad range from $1.50 - $2.00 and widely around. All the other Tetras can deall the speed if ever made chace my tiger barbs IMO. Also buy min of a group 3.


----------



## Cheeseybacon (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'm not really looking for smaller fish, but rather something a little bit larger that would keep maybe keep the tiger barbs from getting out of line. I realize that 30-gallons isn't a whole lot to work with though.


----------



## Bayleo (Jun 4, 2004)

a bigger cyprinid might do the trick... red-tailed shark?


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

My vote is for a rainbow/red-tail shark. I have a rainbow in with my tiger barbs and he definitely keeps them inline. Rules the tank he does.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

I've kept angelfish with tigerbarbs. 

Or how about some rainbows? The bigger rainbows. The ones that don't get too big.


----------



## Cheeseybacon (Feb 13, 2005)

Angelfish would definately be my first choice, but a 16" tall tank is kinda short for most angels, is it not? Besides, I'd think that angels with their long, flimbsy fins would be nipped to death by the quick moving barbs, would they not? I dunno, maybe I'm wrong, I've heard of some angels being pretty darn mean.

I do like the idea of the red tail shark though. That is indeed a very cool looking fish. I just hope it doesn't become too cramped in a 30 gallon once it reaches it's full size. Can anyone comment on their max size? Too much for a 30 gallon?


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

the shark gets about 5 inches, if I remember correctly. The two I've had hid most of the day, rarely ever saw them even though they were the biggest fish in the tank 

The angels I've kept with my barbs did ok, but it was a pretty densely planted tank at that point. 

How about some bosemani rainbows? 

Or.... a moonlight gourami?


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

Ah yes rainbows would work, here are a few.
Melanotaenia Praecox Dwarf Rainbows --size 2"
Australian Rainbowfish --size 3.5"
Boesemani Rainbowfish --size 4" to 6"


----------

